

Legal aspects of Instagram deal done 'in about 54 hours' - SoftwarePatent
http://amlawdaily.typepad.com/amlawdaily/2012/04/facebook-buys-instagram-for-1-billion.html

======
SoftwarePatent
'Roussel says his team completed the entire deal in about 54 hours. Why the
urgency? "It's just the way Facebook does stuff," Roussel says.'

